# Slow Laptop



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I have a slow laptop, It was fine up until about a week ago.
I dont download torrents or anthing that would cause a virus.
It just got really crappy. I run Windows8 with some program called
Classic Shell, Because I hate windows 8 with all my soul. I don't think
Classic Shell is the cause of the problem because I have been running that
since I bought this computer.. I'm not sure what the cause of my computer
running slow is. I have premium internet service and get 30mbps dl and 5mbps upload.. any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Searda


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there any improvement when booting up into Safe Mode with Networking or running a clean boot How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If Tomken's result leads to the same issue try this:

1. Download Temporary File Cleaner from here. 

2. Make sure that you *Save As...* the file to your *desktop*. 











3. Make sure to close out all opened programs! 

TFC will close all open program to run, be sure to safe any work! 
4. Double Click on the *TFC.exe* file that is saved to your desktop. 










5. Windows will ask to either Run or Cancel the program. Click on *Run*. 











6. Once TFC has opened, click the *Start button*. 










*7. Allow TFC to run uninterrupted.* 

8. Your desktop icons and other programs may disappear during this process. That is normal. 

9. After TFC has finished it should automatically reboot the PC. 

10. If it does not reboot, reboot manually. 

11. It is normal that after running TFC that the PC will be slower to boot for the first time. 

12. Please report the RED number that is shown at the end of the test.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's also this MS Fixit for performance issues, but don't know if it will run in Win 8 Fix Windows system performance problems on slow Windows computers


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Tomekn, the link you provided for MS Fix it, did not provide a download
for that program. I tried to look it up on CNET and when I tried installing
MS Fix it, I got an error message,

Keep in mind I run Classic Shell, Basically Windows8 made to look like Windows XP. 

As far as Clean Boot -vs- Safe Mode, I don't know how to do either of those
but would prefer, (if allowed) to run Clean Boot, Safe mode seems unnecessary.

FYI, I wasn't able to take any steps to solve my issues with a slow laptop
Please provide me with very *Easier* instructions.. 

Sorry, I didn't mean to be troublesome :smile:


***Edit*** I suspect I have a large number of background programs hogging up my processor


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow my post above.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

files removed: 1,433.00mb


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Has that helped with speed at all?


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I do not notice my computer working any faster.I think there may be other programs at work slowing my computer down...please help


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The link in my Post#2 will give you the walk through on how to perform a clean boot.

You could also go Start and type *perf* then click on *Use tools to improve performance* and work your way through those, but the steps for the clean boot should ID any excess of Startup programs and this program may ID anything unnecessary Malwarebytes : Speed up startup! StartUpLite helps eliminate Windows' slow startup

Run this program before you perform the clean boot.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

********Edit****
I found it in a expand/dropdown menu Problem FIXED
Proceeding as directed


Dear Tomken

Here's the situation, I believe you really meant to say "My post#1"
I'm only saying that because your Post#2 was in regards to MS Fix it
I'm doing things step by step, so I need to make that clear.

In regards to How to run a clean boot "link" the microsoft.com link that you provided does not offer instructions on how to preform that operation.. I would give you a screen capture of it, if that would help you...

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I ran malwarebytes before running clean boot as instructed
Are there any other steps I need to run?? My computer doesn't seem to 
to be running any faster.. I use Google Chrome internet browser, and have Lightning
fast internet (speed) service.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This website here has a complete step-by-step guide with pictures on how to preform a clean boot:

How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The Posts have a number in the top right corner so when someone refers to my Post# - it's the Post number that is used.

I'm not sure how to read your ***EDIT*** post but clicking on the + next to Win 8 in the link I and the Chief have given will give the steps for your system.

Have you tried *Use tools to improve performance*/Advanced tools as suggested in my previous post for additional measures ?


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> This website here has a complete step-by-step guide with pictures on how to preform a clean boot:
> 
> How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista


Hi Tomken and Masterchief

I ran all programs as specified.. I have noticed a marginal improvement
in my computer speed. Could you please tell me how to enable Windows
Classic Shell program. I would like to run my computer with that program.:grin:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this How to add a Start Menu to Windows 8 using Classic Shell what you are looking for ?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Instead of Classic Shell, purchase Start8 for $5. It has very little overhead (it uses less than 1 MB of RAM) and with it you can make Windows 8 look and act just like Windows 7, only better.


----------

